# Funny Gun Pics



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

This thread is to post interesting, odd and humorous gun related pics. A little humor is good... so let's begin...


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)




----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)




----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)




----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)




----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)




----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)




----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)




----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)




----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

There's a few to get everyone started...


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

TAPnRACK said:


>


Hell yeah......now that's what I'm talkin bout. :smt1099

"Death From Above!"


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

Some sniper humor.


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)




----------



## slayer61 (Aug 4, 2014)

OK so it's been around... but it's *still* funny :smt082

​


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

One for our brothers to the north, eh.


----------

